# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Silver Inlaid socket - Copy of British early 19th century carbine bayonet.

## Shawn Gibson

A few years ago, some members on this forum were very helpful assisting me to identify some script on a plug bayonet.  I am hoping you can be of assistance again on this one.

The bayonet is either in the style of a British carbine bayonet or possibly is a reutilized British bayonet.  It has been beautifully decorated with silver inlay of a type I believe is called Koftgari.  On the top of the socket is a cartouche with script that looks like Arabic lettering to me.  My guess is this is from the Indian subcontinent.  Any help on identifying the script or translating it would be wonderful.

----------


## eric t

Shawn, unfortunately I can not help you but an image of the whole bayonet would be nice.

----------


## Shawn Gibson

You've seen the interesting parts, but here is the overall shot.
BTW, I believe the script may be Telugu.

----------


## eric t

It looks similar to the script seen covering some Sudanese weapons.

----------


## Shawn Gibson

Just bumping this.  Does anyone recognize the script?  Possibly Telugu.

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Shawn

Socket bayonets are really not my area.

The silver overlay would be 'Koftgari' if Indian or Persian.
Remember also that silver/gold overlay techniques were used across a huge area spanning eastern Europe, the Caucases, India, South East Asia and on..........

It's very well done and the caligraphy is interesting.
Can you see a pattern of crosshatching under the silver?

This is done to roughen the surface and give the silver wires purchase when pushed onto the heated surface of the steel.

I'm not sure where this was made or 'modified'.
The suspension loop is unusual and has a Persian/Ottoman feel.
Should it have a 'collar'?

Can you show us some more pictures of the oher decorated areas, such as the top of the blade?

----------

